# Fischen auf Amurkarpfen!



## Helmet (10. November 2000)

Hi Freunde!Wie fischt ihr zum Beispiel auf Amurkarpfen, bzw. wo soll man sie suchen? Bei uns im See solln ziemlich große drinnen sein, was ich so von den Berufsfischern gehört habe!Ciao Helmet

------------------
Köhlerhunter


----------



## Carpman (10. November 2000)

moin helmetich versuch´s wenn mit mais 20-30cm überm grund schwebend.
man soll sie auch wie "normale" karpfen fangen können, ich hab aber so noch nie einen dran bekommen.
eine andere möglichkeit ist sie an der oberfläche zu suchen (pol. brille...), und mit brot oder sogar einem grasbüschel zu fangen.
auch anfutter kann nicht schaden na dann viel erfolg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Carpman am 10-11-2000 um 19:36.]


----------



## Schulti (10. November 2000)

Hi Helmet!
Ich konnte bis jetzt erst 3 Amurkarpfen überlisten, das waren aber schöne Brummer (16,18 und 19 Pfund).Alle 3 fing ich in unserem Vereinssee auf Schwimmbrot. Ab und zu wird auf Mais oder Teig auch mal einer auf die Schuppen gelegt.
Viel Erfolg
Gruß an alle
Schulti


----------



## Helmet (14. November 2000)

Hoi Leute!Ich hab mal einen Amur von 7,3 Kg auf Teig gefangen, ziemlich auf Grund! Jedesmal wenn ichs mit Schwimmbrot versuche, hauts nicht hin! Eventuell andere Karpfen waren drauf, aber nie ein Amur!Ciao Helmet

------------------
Köhlerhunter


----------



## BoilieJoe (14. November 2000)

Hai allDer Amur, oder Grasfisch wie er auch genannt wird lässt sich nur sehr schwer beangeln, meistens werden diese Fische nebenbei gefangen. Marmor-, Silber- und Graskarpfen (Amur)  stammen aus fernost und sind seit ca. 30 Jahren in Europa eingebürgert. Sie gehören zur Familie der Karpfenartigen, wie von den heimischen Fischen beispielsweise Schleie, Plötze oder Karausche.

------------------

***TightLines BoilieJoe***


----------



## Guest (14. November 2000)

Hallo Helmet,
im Urlaub habe ich am Weissensee / Kärnten mit Mais auf Grund in einem Krautloch gefischt und einen Amur mit 21 Pfund erwischt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ein Einheimischer meinte ich hätte Schwein gehabt, weil die "Viecher" eigentlich nur im späten Frühling oder im Frühsommer beissen würden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maht et jot
Achim

------------------
"Möge die Macht mit euch sein"


----------



## Helmet (15. November 2000)

Hi Achim!War Heuer am Gösselsdorfersee is glaub ich in der Nähe vom Weissensee! War dort mit 2 Freunden! Gefangen wurde ausschließlich große Brachsen, kleine Barsche (da war das Wurmbündel noch größer , 2 Schlaie (1 war ein Prachexemplar) und ein Hecht von 50 cm! Das war alles! Wir bekamen noch mit das jemand einen Wels von 7 Kg gefangen hätte, aber das war wurscht! Der See is für seine Seerosen bekannt! Dort solls auch massenhaft Amur geben! Werd nächstes Jahr wieder nen Abstecher dorthin machen! Schweizer haben wir auch getroffen, die waren allerdings nur auf Wels aus! Haben um 24 Uhr in der Nacht den See abgerudert und eine Stelle (Tiefe von 3,5 Meter) mit dem Echolot entdeckt wo tatsächlich ein riesen Strich auf dem E-Lot auftauchte! Sie schätzten das Vieh auf ca. "zweieinhalb" Meter! Erwischt ham sie keinen einzigen! *g*Ciao Helmet

------------------
Köhlerhunter


----------



## Guest (15. November 2000)

Hi Helmet, 
war vieleicht ein Schlittschuhläufer vom letzten Winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Achim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
"Möge die Macht mit euch sein"


----------



## Helmet (15. November 2000)

Hoi Achim!Naja! *gg* Schlittschuhläufer war das glaub ich keiner! *g* Eventuell noch eine Riesenrotfeder! *fg*Ciao Hömal

------------------
Köhlerhunter


----------

